# 90714 & Medicare Billing



## rsjanes_cpc (Mar 18, 2015)

I am having problems getting paid for the tenavac 90714 vaccine from Medicare. Anyone having this problem? I am using the injury code & the V code to support the CPT.

Thanks in advance,
Rita Janes


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 18, 2015)

What does the rejection state?


----------



## roxvaughn (Mar 18, 2015)

If it's for the treatment of an injury you have to add AT modifer for acute treatment.  Medicare will pay with the injury DX and the AT modifer added to both the vaccine and the administration codes.

Roxana Bejinariu,CPC


----------

